# Double teeth and Spaying



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Whisky is now 5.5 months old and has started to teeth, but for a good number of her teeth instead of falling out, the new ones are just coming in in front of the old ones, so she now has a bunch of double teeth. Is this normal? Will they fall out in their own time or will she have to have them pulled? 

With Whisky being 5.5 months I am starting to think about when I should get her spayed. I have have read so many mixed opinions about this, I have no idea what to do. Some say get it done before her first heat and others say get it done after her first heat. What do you guys think, any insight you may have would be greatly appreciated! 

Here are two picture of Whisky out in Irene. She peed 3 or 4 times, but held her number 2 until the storm passed.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Contact your breeder to ask about the teeth in their line. We have had some puppies sometimes go through a period where they have some of both teeth. A couple of our owners' vets wanted to pull the teeth for something like $600. Pam was able to talk them into waiting, and both puppies ended up with beautiful normal bites without doing anything. I think maybe the vets needed to make a boat payment.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

One of my coworkers has a bichon who had double teeth for a while, but the baby teeth eventually fell out. I am hoping that is what will happen with Whisky. I will contact my breeder tonight and see if she has any insight


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

When Yog was a pup, she had a couple doubles removed while she was being spayed at a cost of $10 per tooth. (There's something to be said for Small-town, Iowa!) Boo had a couple doubles too, but they fell out on their own before she went in to be spayed at 6 months.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie had duals for awhile too, the big pointy canine teeth. Looked pretty wicked. But I gave him something hard to chew on, I think a Nylabone, and he worked them loose on his own. And his bite is fine.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django had one baby tooth that would not fall out. he had to have it surgically removed. i think he was still a puppy, but i don't remember how old he was when he had it removed.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie had a couple of baby teeth removed when she was spayed, and her bottom teeth now are not perfect because they were removed too late.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Like Stacey & Yogi Panda had her 2 canine adult teeth come in while the baby teeth were still firmly in place. She was spayed just before she turned 6 months and the vet removed the baby teeth while she was under. Like Stacey the cost was minimal (have to love small town south GA). Our vet was adamant that Panda be spayed prior to her first heat - so I'd check with your vet to see what they recommend.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Contact your breeder to ask about the teeth in their line. We have had some puppies sometimes go through a period where they have some of both teeth. A couple of our owners' vets wanted to pull the teeth for something like $600. Pam was able to talk them into waiting, and both puppies ended up with beautiful normal bites without doing anything. I think maybe the vets needed to make a boat payment.


One of our sons had a double row of teeth for a while too... We joked that he was going to grow up to be a shark. The Orthodontist, of course, wanted to pull a bunch of them. Guess what? They fell out on their own too.:biggrin1: (he still needed braces, but that was a given with or without the teeth pulling!)


----------



## Linda3612 (Apr 15, 2011)

I was just at the vet today for Maggie's last puppy shots. He recommended that I wait until she's 7 to 8 months old to spay her to give her time to lose all of her baby teeth. He said a lot of the toy breeds have a tendency to hang on to a baby tooth or two, and in that case they could take care of that at the same time she's spayed. Also, it is not necessary to let a dog go into heat before spaying. Much better to take care of that before that happens.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Linda that was our vets opinion also to spay prior to 1st heat which is why we went ahead at 6 months...


----------

